# myb13xe



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

Now For Sale


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

armedfrbattle said:


> Now For Sale


:asleep:....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

no hubcaps? other than that it looks to be in excellent shape


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

where you located?? [haven't the slightest clue where Victorville is] 
& how much you asking.. ??


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

Katana200sx said:


> no hubcaps? other than that it looks to be in excellent shape


i threw away the hubcaps they are :thumbsdown: and i am located in victorville,ca


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

armedfrbattle said:


> :asleep:....


i can get interior pics and engine bay pics if anyones interested its all CLEAN


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wrong forum to try and sell the car. there IS a classifieds section here, use it.


----------

